# Survival rate of peanuts?



## Mrs.Smith09

My mini rex doe had a litter of five kits. This is her third litter, her last two both had four huge healthy kits. This litter has four huge healthy kits and a peanut. I have read about peanuts but never experienced it myself. I have had runts, but this is more then a runt! This little one is like the size of the others heads! They where born last friday night. Every day I have been checking on them expecting to find it dead, but it is still living, it is growing, though it is still like a third the size of the other four. Is there a chance of it living? I don't want to get my hopes up, but maybe? Anyone have a peanut that lived? I will try to get some pictures tomorrow.

Thanks
Melissa

edited to add: I posted this on BYC too, but thought maybe someone here would know.


----------



## doubled

About the only time I have issues with a peanut is when the Doe has a large litter 8-10, if it's large he is not strong enough and gets moved away by the larger kits when feeding, if it's a small litter 4-6 mine usually live but usually catch up in size pretty much within about 2 weeks.  now if it is considerably smaller something may be wrong with it, if he's plump and has good skin color he will probably make it.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry

There have been very few peanuts that live. The longest that I have had one live is 4 weeks old. They usually die by about 4 days old because they can't digest food. I usually just put them down at birth now. Better than starving to death.


----------



## manybirds

Mrs.Smith09 said:
			
		

> My mini rex doe had a litter of five kits. This is her third litter, her last two both had four huge healthy kits. This litter has four huge healthy kits and a peanut. I have read about peanuts but never experienced it myself. I have had runts, but this is more then a runt! This little one is like the size of the others heads! They where born last friday night. Every day I have been checking on them expecting to find it dead, but it is still living, it is growing, though it is still like a third the size of the other four. Is there a chance of it living? I don't want to get my hopes up, but maybe? Anyone have a peanut that lived? I will try to get some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks
> Melissa
> 
> edited to add: I posted this on BYC too, but thought maybe someone here would know.


if it's a peanut it will die if it's a runt it has a small chance


----------



## Ms. Research

What I read about peanuts vs runts are that peanuts digestive systems are not developed.  Runts are.  Also if you look at a peanuts ears, they may be set back.  Runts aren't.  

Peanuts do not survive more than a few days due to no working digestive system.  It's the result of two dwarf genes coming together.  Runts are just that, runts.  You have runts in any type of litter.  Runts do survive.  Peanuts never do.


----------



## Roll farms

So....I've never raised dwarfs and never heard of peanuts...I'm ASSuming standard rabbits don't have peanuts (no dwarf genes) ?


----------



## lastfling

You are correct - No dwarf gene - No peanut.


----------



## Ms. Research

Breeds with Dwarf Gene'

American Fuzzy Lop
Dwarf Hotot
Holland Lop
Jersey Wooley
Lionhead
Mini Rex
Mini Satin
Netherland Dwarf


Minature Breed

Polish
Britannia Petite *

* Breeders are finding peanuts in this minature due to breeders putting other dwarf breeds in the breeding program to get the coloring.  But others are successfully getting the dwarf gene out of the breeding program and bringing back the true Britannia Petite.  


The Dwarf gene is just part of the Dwarf breeding program.  The Netherland Dwarf originated from Polish Rabbits being mated to Wild rabbits in the 1800's.  Actually to figure out if you have a True Dwarf (Dwarf Gene/Normal Gene) you look for peanuts in your litters.    The medium and larger breed rabbits don't have this problem.   They do have runts not peanuts.  Peanuts can not live.  The two dwarf genes together is a fatal combination.  Peanuts can not thrive due to this combination and usually die within 4 days of birth.  But could last up to 2 weeks.  Some breeders cull them right away.  Others keep them there to warm the healthy kits.  

It's just a sad part of breeding dwarfs.


----------



## Roll farms

Well crud.  We have a pair of Holland Lops.

So much for dodging that bullet


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well crud.  We have a pair of Holland Lops.
> 
> So much for dodging that bullet


Yep, looking at breeding Hollands myself.  When researching about the Holland Lop "Dwarf" breed, this sad fact was prominent in everything I read.  Hollands started in the 1900's as well and have the same history as the Netherland Dwarf with the "Dwarf" gene.  Even looking at the Mini Rex because I love the coat, you come up with Peanuts.  I've come to the realization if I want to breed these "dwarf" breeds, because that's the only space I have right now, I'm going to have to deal with this sad fact of peanuts. 

Just to let you know there are other factors that are sad with these "Dwarf" Breeds.  

Max Factor:   Deformed back legs and eyes that are open at birth.  Though these kits do live, they have major health problems the rest of their lives.

Hippo Babies:  Born dead.  Small, short and stubby, with a nub for a tail.

Faders:  Kits that seem to not adjust to solid food.  Don't drink or eat, but hunch in a corner and grind their teeth.  Death comes quickly after these signs.  This can occur at 4 weeks, but can show up as late as 6-12 weeks.  

Plus also because of the breed being small, teeth become a problem because the mouth is so small.  Usually shows up at 4 months old per my Rabbit Vet.  Both my dwarfs are fine with their teeth.


----------



## manybirds

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well crud.  We have a pair of Holland Lops.
> 
> So much for dodging that bullet


i used to raise hollands and had a peanut or two. the signs of a peanut are: big head, small ears, small back legs, dosn't seem to gain any weight like the rest, small body. A runt is just small.


----------

